
YouTube Changes YouTube Heroes Video Stealthily - doppp
https://techraptor.net/content/youtube-changes-youtube-heroes-video-stealthily
======
anilgulecha
I, and I think most other folks, treated a youtube video as write-once, read-
many resource.

That trust has taken a massive hit. You can no longer reply on the same video-
id having the same content as before.

~~~
hackernews2000
It's obvious that Google is able to change their own videos - and that it does
it only to them and maybe premium partners (like Vevo, to upload higher
quality versions of music videos). Nothing has changed to anybody until you
show any proof that contradicts me.

~~~
avar
You can make certain changes to any video and still keep the id. E.g. any
arbitrary trimming or other edits allowed by YouTube's video editor, adding
annotations to the video itself etc.

~~~
hackernews2000
OP's fear and my reply were about changes done by Google, not edits done by
channel owners.

------
kmfrk
I imagine YouTube didn't feel like breaking a bunch of links by replacing the
original video, but surely they should have gone with some sort of annotation
directing people to a new video.

YouTube has the most confusing and maddening UXes of any service I've ever
used, and it's stuff like this that keeps shortening my lifespan.

~~~
draw_down
If only there were some sort of transport protocol, which could redirect
requests for a resource to some other resource...

------
duiker101
Interestingly they didn't address the "flag mass videos" which I thought was
the more painful point

~~~
krisdol
I think you mean "mass flag videos", and yes it still seems to be an easy
avenue for abuse

------
restlessdesign
Vimeo has allowed source file replacements for years. Why is it always
conspiracy theory with YouTube users?

~~~
striking
Only corporate interests get to modify their files on YouTube. Everyone else
has to delete and re-upload.

That sucks. And this shit's very close to the last straw.

~~~
neotek
I'm pretty sure anyone can edit and replace their videos on YouTube, it just
resets the play count and comments.

~~~
BillyParadise
No, not and keep the same video ID. The trick is to create a one-video
playlist, and link to the playlist. Then you can update the contents of the
playlist whenever you want.

------
martin-adams
I think if a video was edited there should be some indication when it
happened, only because if feels like the right thing to do.

But because the tools to edit aren't available to everyone, they probably
don't want to make this become an issue so tried to do it stealthily.

At least they didn't remove a few of the dislikes in the process (although I
have no evidence they didn't).

As for the Heroes scheme itself, I don't get it. I don't know what the
motivation to put all that work in is, as there is no money in it and the
rewards seem to only serve the tool, but not the individual putting the time
in.

~~~
Nexxxeh
Because you can get achievements/levels/points. I think you underestimate the
allure of something that has been well gamified. Especially as this is done
somewhere the gamer already spends time, and may have a noticeable impact. It
grants "power".

------
pmontra
Appropriation of likes and comments: you liked or commented to a video of cute
little puppies and after the edit you end up having liked a video of
dissecting puppies. Replace with any other uncomfortable subject.

It happens on FB when somebody changes the name and goal of a group, hijacking
the non active members.

~~~
mkagenius
> FB

Politicians also buy pages like those, in India.

------
Cozumel
This isn't news, of course they're able to change their own videos!

~~~
rando444
So various governments calling up Google to stealthily edit out video content
they don't agree with or might be harmful to them, doesn't concern you?

Well that's fine, but please don't pretend this is a practice other people
shouldn't be concerned about.

~~~
restlessdesign
I would be more concerned about people trusting content uploaded to YouTube as
something that has meaningful, long-term political value.

~~~
TeMPOraL
It's getting harder and harder to trust anything today. Downloaded files can
be fabricated. So can be paper photographs. Or old newspapers.

Welcome to XXI century.

------
kardashian007
Possibly as important as subtly-revisionist history, it would be interesting
to see thunderf00t and/or Gad Saad reaction videos to the subject matter of
the Heroes program, because of the likely obvious empowerment of hyper-
oversensitized, arbitrary, de facto censorship this program would enable. Sure
YT needs to clean up spam, crap content and figure out how to deal with neo-
Nazis, Alex Jones' and perpetual machine "inventors."

